# I can't get Avery labels to stick to plastic container



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

It is frustrating trying to get organized with smaller parts. I can't label my plastic containers with Avery labels. They stick for a short time and peel off.

Anyone have a label that works? I have attached a photo I copied sometime ago.

Any really good plastic storage system for small parts?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve,
Have the same problem at work, I am the parts mngr. for our school dist. bus barn and the label peel off also after a while. I use some of that clear packing tape, some of the really good kind, and tape over the labels. Also works great on cardboard bins also! Hope this helps John


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Steve,

When I pulled the picture up, I said to myself, that looks a lot like shop, then I realized it WAS mine  Small world sometimes.

The labels I use on those plastic containers are from my DYMO Letratag label maker. You can get one almost anywhre for less that $30 and to this day, those labes are still stuck to those boxes 100% end to end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Steve -
I had the same problem (I use clear plastic peanut butter jars and baby food jars for storage). I finally just started using glue sticks on the labels (like a lipstick) from the office supply store on plastic containers and cardboard boxes, too. Works great...end of problem!

Roger


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As you can see Steve, I have quite an assortment of storage containers and hardly a label in sight. They are either transparent or at least translucent, so I can see the contents. During the years that I was in business, I had hundreds of small containers holding small electronic components and I found that contact adhesive applied during the initial fixing was the way to make it permanent.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Your shop looks like a hardware store


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Where do you get all those containers? They aren't offered where I live.

I don't have a memory anymore, but I bet I could make your system work.

SB


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hate to interrupt a project for the sake of a lack of a screw, nut, bolt or washer etc. I bet when you reach my age Bob you will have acquired a similar collection of hardware and like me, smoking will be but a distant memory. Keep it up, you WILL feel so much better and food will take on a different, very pleasant taste!


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I tend to use smaller containers, clear (or translucent) without labels. Why? Because if I reorganize, I'd have to get the label off and relabel. If the container is not CLEAR so I can SEE what's in it, then I stick a sample of whatever IS in it on the outside.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Where do you get all those containers? They aren't offered where I live."

Steve, would you believe that I buy them at the supermarket.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Harrysin: Can you tell me where I can get neat containers like yours. Especially the ones I show in the photo of your shop.

Thanks

sb


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Steve,

I have run into a similar problem with my Brother Label Maker that melts the letters onto a piece of mylar type tape. It has an adhesive backing that you must pull the protective cover off of. The labels I had bought at the beginning stay on, I liked it so well, I bought a batch of label rolls. I found that those labels come off after awhile. I attribute that to old aged adhesive. The Avery labels you mention are probably for envelopes and not meant for long term storage. Try putting a strip of Scotch Magic tape across the label. That stuff holds on.

JoeZ


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Uniformity of labels truly makes a shop look 'ship-shape'. Just across from my office at Flying Tiger Training Center was our warehouse with an entire inventory of 747 parts. And I do mean ALL the parts. Accurate labels were a necessity. 

Every department in the company had its own label making machine. Clean, neat labels maintain your sanity. The label-generating machines -- either stationary, or hand-held --- completely eliminate the problem with Avery products. The glue is serious stuff. A lot of our pilots use these on cockpit-panels in their own plane . I have some labels that have been stuck to glass jars for 9 years. 

You can by the digital label machines from Brother or Canon for about $50. The better quality ones offer multiple typefaces in larger sizes and a memory for frequent label usage. The tapes come in a rainbow of colors. Ours does double-duty in my wife's office. File cabinets filled with legible key-tabs does wonders for your composure after you receive a love letter from the IRS. 

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will agree with Gary the lable maker works very well , I have two types that I use all the time on plastic boxes,etc. you name it sticks, one is a USB type that I can use on the computer with any font and the other one is like a computer keyboard in away ( battey type) ..

You can use 1/4" to 3/4" wide tapes in may colors or clear...they can be had at Office Max and other office supply outlets at a good low price, BUT like routers the machine is low in price but the lables are not  but you can make many lables from one roll....
========



======

also on eBay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Casio-KL-8100-P...ryZ25348QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD7VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CASIO-EZ-Label-...ryZ61759QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD7VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Casio-XR-9X-S...ryZ58261QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD7VQQcmdZViewItem

======
If you do alot of DVD/CD disks like I do this is a neat device to have also.

Made by Casio also
http://cgi.ebay.com/Casio-CW-75-CW7...ryZ31577QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

S Bolton said:


> Harrysin: Can you tell me where I can get neat containers like yours. Especially the ones I show in the photo of your shop.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


Whilst I have had most of mine for quite some time Steve,when we do our weekly grocery shop in the next day or two I will see what's currently available.
Regarding labels, as I have previously mentioned, in business I had hundreds of containers, all labelled, all stuck with contact adhesive. NOW, if the labels aren't all dead level with each other, it can look awful!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Wifes Tupperware???????????*



harrysin said:


> Whilst I have had most of mine for quite some time Steve,when we do our weekly grocery shop in the next day or two I will see what's currently available.
> Regarding labels, as I have previously mentioned, in business I had hundreds of containers, all labelled, all stuck with contact adhesive. NOW, if the labels aren't all dead level with each other, it can look awful!


I think Harry is taking his wifes Tupperware or he goes to all the Tupperware parties he can.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

ME, pay Tupperware prices! I prefer to give surplus cash to charities.


----------



## desertdust (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats Bob N. on being smoke free. I have been smoke free for a month and a half.


Tom


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats back to you Tom and welcome to the forum. I hope it gets a little easier after a month and a half


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't have a calculator handy, but I stopped smoking (40 a day) at 4.00pm June 20th. 1982, that's when I had a heart attack from which I have made a good recovery. Leaving a very stressful job, which was the reason for such heavy smoking was the answer. I re-commenced my own business so that I could go at my own pace.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Containers*



S Bolton said:


> Harrysin: Can you tell me where I can get neat containers like yours. Especially the ones I show in the photo of your shop.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


Whilst out shopping today Steve, I took these shots of containers, which while not identical to mine, I could use if I was just starting out. Woolworths supermarket was one place and K Mart the other and there are still heaps of other shops like the $2.00 shop and Cost Plus etc., so if these things are readily available here in sleepy Rockingham Western Australia, they must be available everywhere else in the world!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

For that price they should be full of fastners  

========


harrysin said:


> Whilst out shopping today Steve, I took these shots of containers, which while not identical to mine, I could use if I was just starting out. Woolworths supermarket was one place and K Mart the other and there are still heaps of other shops like the $2.00 shop and Cost Plus etc., so if these things are readily available here in sleepy Rockingham Western Australia, they must be available everywhere else in the world!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I can pick them up in the Dollar stores around me @ 6 for a buck. They make great storage and I also use them for pouring my finishes in when I go to use them on a project.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I am on my way to Australia to look at those Harrysin. I live in a remote area and I don't have access to the same stores you have.

I will call upon arrival.

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

By the by, a hardly congraducations on your Day 15 Bob. It will get easier.

You should got buy a bunch of things now for that kind of will power.

sb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob N said:


> I can pick them up in the Dollar stores around me @ 6 for a buck. They make great storage and I also use them for pouring my finishes in when I go to use them on a project.


Why do you think that I use empty 1kg honey containers for pouring finishes etc. into Bob.


----------

